# 12 Days of Christmas - Day 12 - CAPRICCIO 40% OFF !! - last 24 hours



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 7, 2015)

Sonokinetic's annual Christmas party starting December 10th. For daily goodies you can subscribe as from today right here: https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## alanb (Dec 7, 2015)

Just tried to sign up multiple times. Each time I did, I got an "Error: Captcha detected you a bot, please reload and try again" message, despite knowing _exactly_ which images contained bread, mountains or kayaks in them...... Gave up after the fifth attempt.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2015)

I got the same,when I tried again I logged in with a different browser it said I was already subscribed.


----------



## alanb (Dec 7, 2015)

That didn't quite work for me, but I went to their website using a different browser (with no script blockers), and it worked. 

I love Captchas in theory, but I detest them in practice.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2015)

alanb said:


> That didn't quite work for me, but I went to their website using a different browser (with no script blockers), and it worked.
> 
> I love Captchas in theory, but I detest them in practice.




The captchas that have embedded text that you need to type in I always have problems deciphering,usually I need to pick a few before I can figure them out lol,I absolutely hate captchas!
Some websites have a simple question a person must answer to keep away bots,for me those are preferable.


----------



## alanb (Dec 7, 2015)

Sonokinetic's captchas are much easier to solve, as they use photographs, and you have to click on the ones that contain "bread" or "mountains" or somesuch.

But, for some reason, Captchas have always run afoul of basic minimum-security web browser plugins, and I've never been able to determine which one(s) is causing the problem (AdBlockPlus? NoScript? Something else? Who knows?). So here, I solved the Captcha correctly but still got the error message described above.

C'est la cyberguerre.....


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2015)

alanb said:


> Sonokinetic's captchas are much easier to solve, as they use photographs, and you have to click on the ones that contain "bread" or "mountains" or somesuch.
> 
> But, for some reason, Captchas have always run afoul of basic minimum-security web browser plugins, and I've never been able to determine which one(s) is causing the problem (AdBlockPlus? NoScript? Something else? Who knows?). So here, I solved the Captcha correctly but still got the error message described above.
> 
> C'est la cyberguerre.....




well when I did it they only had a box to check saying your not a bot, no photos to identify.......


----------



## alanb (Dec 7, 2015)

I had that box as well. I had to click within it twice before the photos appeared. Sheer madness, I tell you.........


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 8, 2015)

Just that first checkbox, no images for me...


----------



## alanb (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm not sure that you're missing anything — despite subscribing to the newsletter at the far end of that Captcha, I haven't received a single one of the promised “daily updates about the deals offered in our 12 Days of Christmas Campaign,” although that ever-tantalizing countdown clock has been counting down all along..... :-/


----------



## catsass (Dec 8, 2015)

alanb said:


> I'm not sure that you're missing anything — despite subscribing to the newsletter at the far end of that Captcha, I haven't received a single one of the promised “daily updates about the deals offered in our 12 Days of Christmas Campaign,” although that ever-tantalizing countdown clock has been counting down all along..... :-/


They begin December 10th.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 9, 2015)

At the moment, the clock indicates how long until the first day starts, after that it will reflect the time remaining on each deal

Just for clarity, Day 1 starts tomorrow at 10am CET


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 10, 2015)

Here we go ladies and gents, Day 1 of 12 days of Christmas with Sonokinetic 2015. "Speeldoos" only today available for €9,-!!! Subscribe and stay tuned for daily deals at 10am CET. Have a good one.https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2015)

Aah, it's again this time of the year when we can buy stuff we don't really need, but why not, because it's so cheap.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 11, 2015)

Day 2 of 12 days of Christmas with Sonokinetic 2015. Here’s a big one: 50% discount on the “Grosso” The Grandiose Sampling Library. https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## Vovique (Dec 11, 2015)

Money comes Tuesday... sigh
But will still have6 days to go!


----------



## lpuser (Dec 11, 2015)

Good that the deals are announced here, too. I have subscribed on their page a few days ago and did not yet receive one single mail. There is no filter issue, since all the other advertising mails from Sonokinects arrive just fine.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2015)

On my Christmas list:

Sleigh Bells
Celesta
Toll
Arpeggio
LASS LS
Hey, four outta five ain't so bad, lol!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ho Ho Ho, Santa’s in town today. Giving away a brand new instrument for free.We’re very pleased to present to you “Berimbau”. Sampled and build for you by the Sonokinetic team, as a thank you for your continuous support and interest. Have a good one! https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/

In addition, we have extended the 50% off Grosso offer for an additional day!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you! Currently owning 7 of your instruments, my goal is to buy them all in a couple of years.


----------



## pdub (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice - thanks guys.


----------



## A3D2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks! It sounds great


----------



## TGV (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks. I'd never even heard of this instrument!


----------



## ShredX (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks!!  Now here's hoping that Capriccio makes it into the 12 day lineup!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## samy (Dec 12, 2015)

PJMorgan said:


> Thanks!!  Now here's hoping that Capriccio makes it into the 12 day lineup!



Yes please, Capriccio would be so great! 

And thanks for the freebie Sonokinetic, I love it.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Sonokinetic. I picked up Speeldos on day 1, and have to say this is now the nicest music box library I have. The Berimbau was also a great surprise, didn't expect it to be so good. Can't wait to see what else is coming.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2015)

While we’re here,.. Santa’s
visiting Brasil again today. Holiday price drop on “Percussao Do Brasil” https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/ Enjoy this one!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 13, 2015)

Indeed! 

And thank you very much for the free Berimbau!


----------



## pdub (Dec 13, 2015)

Just grabbed Percussao DO Brasil! It's shaping up to be a very Brasilian xmas.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 13, 2015)

What a cool library, congratulations! As a brazilian who grew up listening to traditional samba, I must say these samples are spot on. The "ensemblator" was a nice touch to sound even closer to the real thing, without much editing.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2015)

zolhof said:


> What a cool library, congratulations! As a brazilian who grew up listening to traditional samba, I must say these samples are spot on. The "ensemblator" was a nice touch to sound even closer to the real thing, without much editing.


 
Thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2015)

I just added Percussao Do Brasil to my Christmas list, so I hope you guys include it... oh wait.  My wife's from Ecuador, so this is a must-purchase. Helluva price to boot.

I can swear that I hear some of your libraries on the "Theory of Everything" soundtrack... certain of it actually.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear Sonokinetic, Your download manager will run off the screen of certain resolutions like 1366x768. Now I have to use another machine to download. You might want to consider a redesign of your download manager. This is a first I've encountered. Also is a separate account really necessary for support? 
I fell like adding this to a thread I made recently.


----------



## Killiard (Dec 13, 2015)

Picked up Percussao Do Brasil earlier today. Great fun to play! 

Sadly I missed the free instrument yesterday :-(


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2015)

‘Hear those Christmas Bells Ringing’ today at 60% discount! “Toll” is one of our most interesting and the only casted Bells sample libraries available anywhere. Did you know it’s also extensively covered in Zimmer’s “Interstellar” score. Toll now only €19.90 

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 14, 2015)

One small ding to my wallet, one large dong to my palette. Thanks, guys!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 14, 2015)

Completely missed this sale; I suppose it's too late to get Grosso?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 14, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> One small ding to my wallet, one large dong to my palette. Thanks, guys!



Large dong?


----------



## catsass (Dec 14, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> One small ding to my wallet, one large dong to my palette. Thanks, guys!


You've got some set of bells, buddy.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 14, 2015)

For whom the dong tolls, it tolls NOT for thee, or thee, dirty minds... but she: 

http://www.yoummisr.com/en/wp-conte...pplements-Bodybuilder-Photos-youm-misr-14.jpg

She???


----------



## Mystic (Dec 14, 2015)

I have picked up these bells now. Well, not picked them up. They weigh a lot, I'm sure.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 15, 2015)

“Tutti” The Grinch of Orchestral Sampling price drop from €200 to €99,- Upgrades price drops €25 to €15,- https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 15, 2015)

I already have Tutti , but what's the upgrade all about? It looks like mine was purchased in December of 2013.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 15, 2015)

The upgrade makes it compatible with the free player and adds an entry in the library pane for owners of the original Tutti


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## tabulius (Dec 15, 2015)

How did I miss this? I would have bought the Grosso, but didn't have any idea about this sale :/ That sale was actually the day I got married  So maybe I had some other things in my mind...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 16, 2015)

No-brainer time: Day 7 - 70%!! discount on the Highly Intuitive Performance Percussion - H.I.P.P sample library now only €29.90 

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 17, 2015)

Day 8 of 12 days of Christmas: “Minimal” Orchestral Sampling Library available for an exclusive €120,- https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## bosone (Dec 17, 2015)

so minimal it is on sale today.
any comment about this???
i am interested in the product but not yet convinced about the usefulness of a "phrase library".
what do you use it for? any "real life" example?

i have other orchestral libraries (garritan personal and instant orchestra, komplete ultimate, miroslav 1). could this be a valuable addition? will it "glue" well with other orchestral samples


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 17, 2015)

bosone said:


> so minimal it is on sale today.
> any comment about this???
> i am interested in the product but not yet convinced about the usefulness of a "phrase library".
> what do you use it for? any "real life" example?
> ...



I like it personally. It's like all these type of phrase libraries. Use sparingly and make sure it's correct for the content. 

I will stick up a couple of tracks on the 3/4 time thread by germancompanist if I get a chance later today and you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## pdub (Dec 17, 2015)

I have all their phrase libraries and Minimal is probably my favorite.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 17, 2015)

This sounded quite nice so I picked it up.

But guys... you need to do something about that downloader of yours. It constantly pops up saying "there was an error.... please press resume to continue download". Now.. that is just bad programming - if it detects an error, why doesn't it just resume on its own? You want me to sit and stare at it for hours during the download? This is probably gonna take me a few days to get instead of a few hours, because when downloading libraries I tend to NOT sit and watch it...


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 17, 2015)

pdub said:


> I have all their phrase libraries and Minimal is probably my favorite.


What about it makes it your favorite?


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2015)

Question for Sonokinetic.

What is the possibility/likelyhood of Midi to Host ever getting into Minimal as it is with Capriccio?

I am considering today's deal (Minimal), however I desire the Midi to Host function and would wait for Capriccio if an update to Minimal is never coming.

Thanks


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 17, 2015)

Midi drag and drop and other features within Capriccio are currently being implemented in to Minimal and Grosso, so the update will make an appearance in 2016.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response guys!

Downloading Minimal now


----------



## pdub (Dec 17, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> What about it makes it your favorite?


I really like the flavor and vibe. It has a sparse, haunting and melancholic quality that really fits the stuff I write. I haven't used Grosso and Capriccio nearly as much. But I have been using Sotto so I guess it's more of a stylistic thing.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2015)

Sonokinetic releases “Cuica” a traditional (and rarely sampled) Brazilian percussion instrument. It’s been a good year with beautiful new instruments and as appreciation to our clients, users and fans we’d like to offer you another brand new instrument for Free. In addition, Minimal will continue at its discount price for a further 24 hours. Thank you & Enjoy! 

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 18, 2015)

Awesome, guys! I've been buying select libraries to write specific pieces/gifts for friends and family. Your Brazilian percussion collection will be put to good use when Carnival rolls around!


----------



## Guffy (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you, Sonokinetic! 
And merry xmas!


----------



## pdub (Dec 18, 2015)

More free?!! You guys rock! Thanks!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone, still 3 more days left of surprises


----------



## rnappi (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank You And Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2015)

Day 10 of 12 Days of Christmas: Santa Super Sale Sultan Drums with 60% discount, now only €39.90 Only today! 

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## pdub (Dec 19, 2015)

Cool! I was wanting this one! Thanks


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 19, 2015)

Something seems to be wrong with the website. In Firefox, when I click 'add to cart' it does nothing, when I click 'buy now' or 'Checkout' I get a white screen or a white box with the words: 'Connect failed: Connection refused'. I've also tried Internet Explorer and get the same thing (different message though: 'The website cannot display the page HTTP 500 Most likely causes: * the website is under maintenance. * the Website has a programming error.')


----------



## Udo (Dec 19, 2015)

Had problems with login. It "hangs" on "processing" - same when requesting new password. Login to their support site worked automatically (used to be automatic to the main site too in the past). I could create a support ticket, but couldn't switch to the main site from there.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Folks,

There was an issue with the website that should now be resolved. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 20, 2015)

The majestic Celesta available for a no-brainier €15,- Only today. Second to last deal of the year, enjoy this one.

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 20, 2015)

Good one for today! 

Then, for the last day, let Santa ends it with a bang: Cappricio at half-price! Then, a one-day encore with all the deals available!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 20, 2015)

ZOET! Dank u wel! A last-day multi-item offer would be even sweeter!


----------



## josepharena (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello gens,

I used a lot the Sonokinetic Celesta: it is the best one I've ever found around.

Today, at 15€ only is a really total no brainer: MUST HAVE


----------



## bill45 (Dec 20, 2015)

This will make my sugar plum fairy mock up complete.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 20, 2015)

got it..btw the video for downloader tutorial does not work


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 20, 2015)

Rex282 said:


> got it..btw the video for downloader tutorial does not work



Hi, here is a link to the downloader tutorial:

http://support.sonokinetic.net/support/solutions/articles/195562-content-manager-tutorial

Could you perhaps pm us the link you were using and the page you accessed the link from?, that would be very useful.


----------



## bill45 (Dec 20, 2015)

I got celesta downloaded. I can't find any install
instructions.Which .rar files do I unpack first Do I need
to sign up for a separate support account. I can't login to support.


----------



## bill45 (Dec 20, 2015)

OK, the download video covers install.. I used the
download manger. I can only find the rar files


----------



## bill45 (Dec 20, 2015)

OK found it.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi, here is a link to the downloader tutorial:
> 
> http://support.sonokinetic.net/support/solutions/articles/195562-content-manager-tutorial
> 
> Could you perhaps pm us the link you were using and the page you accessed the link from?, that would be very useful.


 it's working now.It was not before(even though I figured it out without it).Thanks


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 21, 2015)

Joy to the world - Final offer of the year; “Capriccio” 40% discount for 2 days, now only €180. That’s it folks, have a good one and cya next year. Enjoy! 

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2015)

HOW CAN YOU DO THIS?????? I'M NEARING BANKRUPTCY!!! 

Seriously... I've spent more this year than ever. This month alone I bought Falcon, Emotive Strings, your Minimal, then ARK 1, and finally... well, I guess not, damn you... the "Soul capture" series of Bohemian Violin...

and now you do THIS to me??? Temptation beyond belief???

I recruited a fellow cakewalk forum member, lawajava to intervene and stop me in such cases...as I am full armed to the teeth and haven't paid January property taxes and the bank is angry and....

Heading to the bank to insert enough cash... compared to minimal, which is a lovely stone, capriccio is a sapphire diamond...

Thank you, Sonokinetic... I know that's an ironic statement given my predicament and the fact that my "quiver" is already overflowing...

However, in the end... this makes it all the more easy to live up to my fully, robustly stated promise to NOT spend time/money buying anything else in 2016 and instead, concentrate on creating, writing climate change focused music...

I am blessed with an already overflowing 6 hard drives of power NEVER before contemplated by the universe...Capriccio IS the icing on the cake! It is beautiful, a refined vision, and an arrow I will shoot straight into the heart's, mind's & spirit's of the people I'm trying to galvanize to action!!!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 22, 2015)

Last day to pick up Capriccio at a bargain 40% off!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 22, 2015)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Last day to pick up Capriccio at a bargain 40% off!



I'm so glad you gave us two days... It was my daughters birthday and just got home...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 22, 2015)

Downloading now... thanks for the extension!!!


----------



## markleake (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Sonokinetic for these sales - these have been great deals. I took the opportunity to purchase both Minimal and Capriccio. Just downloading the later now, but I have had a chance to play with Minimal, and it is wonderful. I've read that Capriccio is even better (more variety and sounds) and have watched all the videos (several times!), so I'm really looking forward to starting to learn these and put them to use.

Edit: Oh I should add... the reason I appreciate these kind of libraries is that beyond the obvious uses, they are also useful for learning orchestration because of the use of real phrases.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 23, 2015)

Glad you liked the sale. We would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and look forward to sharing news of our new libraries to be released in 2016!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 23, 2015)

Be well and I'm having loads of fun!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Sonokinetic.

I got Minimal installed - I am sure it will find some uses. But I was quite surprised that there is a very silly bug: You have a 0.0ms attack on all samples, which means that many of them will click when triggered. Luckily it is easy to fix: Select all groups and change the value to anything above that, and the clicks will go away. This is in the full patch, not sure it is in the lite's or the "fast" or "slow" ones.

I also have noticed a kind of "wobbly" sound in some string figures - sounds like timestretching artifacts. Are all figures really recorded in 120BPM and should perform flawlessly at 120BPM without any timestretching?


----------



## Harry (Dec 23, 2015)

aghhhh ! was waiting the whole sale for Capriccio but due mountainsof late pre-Christmas workload, I missed it ... aghhh !!


----------

